# NBD: Exotic 6-string custom by G-Spot Basses



## -Nolly- (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I had the pleasure of trying one of Steve at G-Spot's personal basses last time my band toured through Florida at the beginning of the year, and I was so blown away by the amazing sound and feel of the instrument that I placed an order for myself soon afterwards. Yesterday we played in Orlando and they were able to deliver the bass in time for our set. I had a few minutes to snap some pictures before we went on, so let's start with those:



























Specs are as follows:

- G-Spot "Temptress" body style
- 35" scale 
- Quilted redwood top
- Ultra-light swamp ash body
- Wenge and cherry multi-laminate neck with paduak fretboard
- Hipshot hardware
- Bartolini Quad Coil pickups w/Petronouv XK3 3-band preamp


I'm incredibly happy with how the bass came out - it's extremely lightweight and resonant (I kept thinking my phone was vibrating in my pocked when I was jamming on it unplugged, turned out it's just the bass I was feeling!). Plugged in it sounds massive: thick and rich midrange, with a very full and tight low end, and detailed top. The Bartolini's paired with the Petronouv preamp (Steve had a hand in designing this with Petronouv, another Florida-based luthier) are very clear and powerful, while the preamp offers a huge amount of sculpting ability with a nice degree of "colour" to it.
Playability-wise it's a monster - very low action with an extremely direct response whether played with fingers or pick. Steve is a wicked bassist himself and you can tell he knows how to set up a bass for outright shreddability and tone.
The other bassists on the tour all had a go and were instantly in love with the sound and feel; Alex Webster from Cannibal Corpse was backstage at the show and also really enjoyed giving it a whirl.

Overall, I couldn't be happier with the bass and also dealing with Steve at G-Spot. He's a criminally unheard-of luthier, and his pricing is very reasonable - highly recommended to anyone after an awesome custom instrument. His Facebook page is here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/G-SPOT-Basses-by-Steve-Gammon/173554289346285


Finally, here's a live shot from the show:







Cheers!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 30, 2013)

Hell yeah Nolly that thing is sweet! A clip comparing it and the Dingwall would be awesome.  
Can't wait to see you guys in Seattle next month.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice! Sort of a Mayones meets MTD style.


----------



## carcass (Jul 30, 2013)

you sir won the forum!!!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay! Good on ya Nolly! Killer bass!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 30, 2013)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 30, 2013)

This is gorgeous. 

Dang, dude.


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

Meh that thing looks like a retardid cock


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jul 31, 2013)

Can we get a thread of all the bass gear Nolly owns? Just bring all the insanity into one glorious thread? Just a thought anyways...please


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2013)

that's hella sweet! hngd nolly


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Now that I can really see the shape of it properly, it really does look amazing. Congrats!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

The woods on this bass really blend well together. What a fine piece of musical equipment 

What is she tuned to right now?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Symb0lic (Aug 3, 2013)

Absolutely awesome!

And extra cool points for Alex Webster trying it out.


----------



## G Spot (Aug 8, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Overall, I couldn't be happier with the bass and also dealing with Steve at G-Spot. He's a criminally unheard-of luthier, and his pricing is very reasonable - highly recommended to anyone after an awesome custom instrument. His Facebook page is here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/G-SPOT-Basses-by-Steve-Gammon/173554289346285
> 
> ...




It kind of changes your attitude and mental state when plugged in and letting the beast howl and growl  Glad to hear that you're digging it Nolly !


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 8, 2013)

Dat upper horn. For her pleasure.

Lovely bass dude! I love the combinations of different kinds of woods!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## coffinwisdom (Aug 13, 2013)

Which tuning are you going to be using this bass for, Nolly?

I know you play 5s for C and Ab and 6s for F#, so can this bass hang with the Dingwalls for the low F#?

Beautiful instrument.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 14, 2013)

that sound! Icarus Lives! - Periphery @ The Majestic Theatre - Detroit, MI - Summer Slaughter Tour 2013 - YouTube


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 21, 2013)

I was already on board just because it was called a "G-spot" (what can I say, I'm immature or something), but once I saw the pics, I was floored! That is one beautiful bass you've got there!


----------



## guiurso (Aug 21, 2013)

SO. FREAKING. AWESOME.

HNBD!!


----------



## kesher (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey do you happen to have tabs for Bulb's:
Far Out 
Mr. Person 
Bmachine
Excalibur Groove
Mayones 8 String Test Clip
Two Notes Protone Pedal
RAN Crusher 8 Test and Pics 
Positive Grid Jamup Test
Mayones 8 String Clip long
Deadhorse + AxeII v9 Splawn Nitro Test Clip
Carvin


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 26, 2013)

One of the best looking basses I've ever seen...
Congrats Nolly!


----------



## yoshiheavy (Sep 26, 2013)

I really like the bass tone with B7K man! Awesome bass!


----------

